# fishing report from christmas vacation



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

greeting fellow floridians! finally got to come home and do some fishing this christmas. weather was great 75 and down to 40 at night. couldn't ask for anything better coming from md/va area. friend and i started off 27 dec at the sebastian inlet. never been there before but heard it was good fishing. went out in his boat and dropped anchor at the mouth of the inlet. used live shrimp, squid, and blue crabs. also threw some gotchas. caught a few black sea bass (maybe they were grouper? not sure) small no matter what. was pretty rough out there in a 16 ft center console. water was clear as day though. dusk came around and had a nice one strip line out on one of our poles and snapped it. 5 mins later had a double. pulled mine in first to see a nice 42 in 23 lb redfish. buddy pulled his in almost identical twin 42 in 22 lb red. threw reds in live well cause my dumb ass forgot the camera back in truck. quickly threw lines out again another double but this time two broke lines. after that no more big school of red drum. threw gotcha out a few times and caught a blue every cast. hurried in to get pics of red so we could release them. i know i know it was risky business putting them in the live well because of regs. but i had to get pics cause my buds in md wouldn't ever believe me. got back to the dock took pics and released fish. good couple of hours in my book. on our way out stopped by to see the people shrimping on the pier. they were nice enough to give us a small bucket of peeler crabs. left sebastian and headed north to port canaveral. fished next morning 12/28 in the canals for big reds. no luck. nada. tried the 520 bridge for black drum. nada. nothing except 1 big toadfish (yellow belly and big spikes) and a courtesy check by the police. from there went to carnival ports and fished the locks. caught a few 3 lb cats on the west side of the lock. also lost my cell phone.  then at night when all the cruises left we went to the far corner and threw some pinfish out. we have caught decent blues, snook and large jacks there before. fished there for about 3 minutes and was run out by the secret service. the president was coming the next day and they were clearing the area. all i could think was damn president ruining my fishing trip.  so we left and headed back to sebastian inlet on 12/29. started early and dropped anchor about 150 ft in front of the north jetty (currently under construction) threw a pinfish out the back side and threw some live shrimp up towards the jetties. within two minutes we were pulling in jacks. they weren't very big but entertaing all the least. one every cast. checked the pole with the pinfish and caught a red just a smidge and i mean just a smidge under 27 in. finally a keeper  after a few hours got tired of pulling in ungodly #'s of jacks. so i decided to put a small peeler crab on and chunk it towards the jetties. 10 mins later a big bite. pull it in a nice black drum. another keeper  threw a few more peeler crabs out there same result. ended up running out of small crabs. was ok though cause by then every boat within site had pulled up along side in front and behind us to get some action. left and cleaned our fish and came back near dusk to see if we could get into a school of reds again. no such luck. saw a couple of black tail sharks though about 5 ft a piece. but overall sebastian inlet A+, will be heading back there next chance i get especially in the summer. port canaveral D-, it is ok though cause i know there is some good fishing there along with big fish. just didn't do well this time. tight lines.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

FL Fisherman,

Glad to see the good report!!

Hope this summer is as good!! 

Tight lines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

yeah fishing in fl is great can't wait till i get out of the military and can just roam the ocean down there and just fish....


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Fl
Fisherman
You road right past my house i live right on A1A just north of the inlet in Indialantic.
Glade you had a great time. Great report on 
the trip.Let me know when your back maybe we
can wet some lines.

T------Lines

Kozlow


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

i wanna see some pics of these fish. Send them in. Also good job, sounds like you had a lot of fun.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Hey fishman at maybe you can catch a cell phone next time at port canaveral  . Well glad to have my fishing pertner back home. Maybe I can get you to brave the cold and head to AI or something during our long weekend.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

yeah kozlow first congrats on being moderator. i had said i would do it when i get back home for good but at least it is in good hands now. there is no way any other board should be more active than the fl board especially how good fishing is in fl. keep everyone posting and on fish. yeah i guess i did drive right by you. my bad i didn't have access to the site when i was down there but i will be sure to get a # next time i am down and we will get together. like i said that was my first time at sebastian and would love to see more good spots down there. as for pics axon my good fishing buddy and i are working on them. will get them on the site as soon as possible. also didn't tell ya caught a nice sheephead about 17 in. biggest i have ever seen. good eatin too  tight lines


----------

